# Im new here, Looking to add some color to the mouse world.



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I currently have 3 female mice. 2 sister chocolate satins and a merle tan. I think the color merle is rare and I would like to breed her and make the color more available. As for the satins, I just love chocolate and shiny is even better! I am wondering if anyone is interested in merles before I begin breeding though. This site seems up to date and used daily so I feel confident in being here. I bought my satins from a breeder through craigslist. And my merle I noticed while at the pet store picking up crickets for my tree frog. I couldn't pass her up for I had never seen a merle before. I am an experienced breeder but stopped a while back. Finding these colors sparked up my love for mice and gave me a reason to breed again. I would post pics but I dont know how yet.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you
:welcome1


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

[img







][/img]
This pic is a brother of my sister satins. The whole litter was identical.

[img







][/img]
I googled this pic. It is similar to my merle except she has only 1 black spot covering half her face and a full tan belly. No current pics of her yet and there are very few to choose from online as examples.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Roland, on this forum, breeds beautiful Black and tan merles. You should search for his picture. 

Welcome!


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very impressive site he has! Awesome colors! Thanks.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to our corner of the interweb


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hya! :welcome1

I would LOVE a merle, but I am two states away :lol: good ol' Massachusetts. Do you think we could work something out?


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

I used to breed (years ago) and worked with some merles.










I love the look of a well marked merle. Unfortunately, I've found them to be few and far between. I started with variegated mice and selectively bred until I got merle. Then I stopped breeding.  Now I really wish I'd stuck with it and continued my merle line. Now I'm starting fresh with long hair satins and piebald (from brindle lines).


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Im hoping to make this color more popular by breeding and rehoming but I havent had any luck getting her pregnant yet. Still hoping she will take to my chocolate tan buck but if another month goes by my worst fear may be realized. I got her from the pet store and Im afraid she may be too old but maybe not. She showed signs of having just had a litter when I got her so it may not be too late and she has experience. But the fact that I even found a merle in a pet store is a bad sign. Somebody DIDNT want her. Cant imagine why unless she ate her babies then she would be useless without a foster mom for the babies. I will make an announcement in the current litters forum if she is prego.


----------

